# Inside the World's Smallest Dollhouse



## SeaBreeze

Pretty neat! (sorry, looks like they removed the video)


----------



## SifuPhil

I built a 4'x4'x3-story hinged-opening dollhouse for my ex, making and using scale framing, lights, running water, etc.

This one puts it to shame - really beautiful.


----------



## jujube

I remember spending hours and hours playing with my dollhouse when I was small.  Neither my daughter nor my granddaughter had any interest in dollhouses.  Kids today!


----------



## NancyNGA

By comparison, here is a pitiful little dollhouse on the internet just like the one I had, made of metal.  Notice there are no stairs to get to the second floor. That always bothered me.

  I liked playing with the dollhouse, but didn't like dolls.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, I never liked dolls either, but I would have loved to have a little dollhouse like that to play with.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SifuPhil said:


> I built a 4'x4'x3-story hinged-opening dollhouse for my ex, making and using scale framing, lights, running water, etc.
> 
> This one puts it to shame - really beautiful.



Wow Phil, that's very cool!  It sounds like it was really nice, she was a lucky gal!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Houses that I have built for my grand daughters..They took about 3 months each and where in a kit.
.


----------



## Lara

Ken! Those are amazing and 4 of them!! Lucky little granddaughters.

Sea Breeze, incredible video.


----------



## Ken N Tx

5 and Grandma helped!! I could not do wallpaper!!! LOL


----------



## Pappy

Amazing, Ken and Mrs. Ken. Great gift for your grandchildren.
Oh, by the way. Your doll furniture is being delivered.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> Amazing, Ken and Mrs. Ken. Great gift for your grandchildren.
> Oh, by the way. Your doll furniture is being delivered.


----------



## ndynt

What a great work of love, Ken.  Cannot imagine the number of hours in those months...that you spent on these beautiful doll houses.    Most miniature enthusiasts only build a few in their lifetimes.  Not  four of the most detailed.
I have loved dollhouses since early childhood when I first saw the Vanderbilt's Victorian mansion, that was displayed in the Children's Museum in Boston. Would spend as long as I was allowed just sitting in front of it....noting every detail.  Started making miniatures in my teens.  Now my eyesight and hands just cannot function on anything that delicate.  Would you believe that the afghans are made out of single strands of embroidery thread...to attain the 1" to 12 " scale of this Alfort house?


----------



## Lara

Ken, you have such a pretty wife and so sweet to help you.


----------



## Ken N Tx

ndynt said:


> What a great work of love, Ken.  Cannot imagine the number of hours in those months...that you spent on these beautiful doll houses.    Most miniature enthusiasts only build a few in their lifetimes.  Not  four of the most detailed.
> I have loved dollhouses since early childhood when I first saw the Vanderbilt's Victorian mansion, that was displayed in the Children's Museum in Boston. Would spend as long as I was allowed just sitting in front of it....noting every detail.  Started making miniatures in my teens.  Now my eyesight and hands just cannot function on anything that delicate.  Would you believe that the afghans are made out of single strands of embroidery thread...to attain the 1" to 12 " scale of this Alfort house?





Lara said:


> Ken, you have such a pretty wife and so sweet to help you.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Historic Doll Houses*

More here.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2016/05/historic-dollhouses-capture-300-years.html


----------



## Wilberforce

I have a dolls house I am currently working on that I had sent over from the UK. It is called Grosvenor Hall, it is very big and is going very slow but I love it


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jeannine said:


> I have a dolls house I am currently working on that I had sent over from the UK. It is called Grosvenor Hall, it is very big and is going very slow but I love it



Any pictures ???


----------



## Wilberforce

Hi no I don't have pictures , I don't know how to load them etc but if you really want to see it..go to Google and tap in  The Dolls Eye Tour..it will come up on you tube, take the longer tour nd you will see all through the house. It is made by Dolls House Emporium and also on youtube there are several videos about building it . They made one for Harrods. So far with mine I have only built all the staircases and I dry built it as they suggest and pencilled marked the parts. I am just moving as we speak so will begin it again probably after Christmas. It comes with a basement which I also have.

It is quite the house and a  beautifully made kit. Pleae look I so hope you like it

XX Jeannine


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jeannine said:


> Hi no I don't have pictures , I don't know how to load them etc but if you really want to see it..go to Google and tap in  The Dolls Eye Tour..it will come up on you tube, take the longer tour nd you will see all through the house. It is made by Dolls House Emporium and also on youtube there are several videos about building it . They made one for Harrods. So far with mine I have only built all the staircases and I dry built it as they suggest and pencilled marked the parts. I am just moving as we speak so will begin it again probably after Christmas. It comes with a basement which I also have.
> 
> It is quite the house and a  beautifully made kit. Pleae look I so hope you like it
> 
> XX Jeannine


----------



## Wilberforce

Yes that is it, thank you for posting the video. I am finding it is quite the job as it is a big house with many doors, railing etc. Not the  building of it but more the decorating choices.If I was looking to do my own home I could go on a store and see colours , wallpaper etc but with the dolls house it is all done online and it is much harder to decide.

 The furniture I am building myself from museum quality kits I have saved more than 30 years waiting for the right house to use them in .The carpets and soft furnishings I am making myself and I am well on with that,as I find the purchased ones although theoretically to scale in size, I don't agree they are with fabrics.I think one has to use superfine fabrics to get the drape etc and  I am a bit fussy about that. The porcelain people I am making myself too, again I can work on the raw porcelain figures before I fire them to  add wrinkles ,position of arms, legs etc or whatever so they don't all look alike and again I will dress them with appropriate fabrics.

When I get moved over to the cottage and get my computer set up I intend to find out how to do the photograph thing as I would like a visual record of the building myself.

Thank you again.

XX Jeannine


----------



## Wilberforce

Oops I forgot to say, your house look very good, are they from kits ? Do you have any  more planned?

It is so great to have someone to work with too. Originally my husband and I were going to do this together but  his illness got very bad very quick and now he is hospitalized. He was also the photographer and computer tech in the house so I never needed to do those things but they are on my list to learn now.

I have made a few over the years bit this is the biggest I have made and this one is foe ME.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jeannine said:


> Oops I forgot to say, your house look very good, are they from kits ? Do you have any  more planned?
> 
> It is so great to have someone to work with too. Originally my husband and I were going to do this together but  his illness got very bad very quick and now he is hospitalized. He was also the photographer and computer tech in the house so I never needed to do those things but they are on my list to learn now.
> 
> I have made a few over the years bit this is the biggest I have made and this one is foe ME.



Yes, they are kits..I can't recall the name..All my Grand Daughters (7) are adults now and no more are planed..

One of my Grand Daughter's house needs some repair and she will be bringing it over to our house to get it done..

Edit: Greenleaf Dollhouses


----------



## Wilberforce

They are very lucky kids to  get such wonderful gifts..I plan to add a summerhouse and greenhouse to mine if I find I have the room certainly a garden but an not certain yet. I am finding making the satir carpet challenging as the lower stairs are curved.


----------

